# Common reasons people quit



## ironguy321 (Oct 2, 2008)

Is it common for people to quit on the spot? I'll admit, I was one, but it was a bad place to be. I was wondering if this was rare or if it was common for people to quit and what they're reasons might've been.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 2, 2008)

Not common out here... Only seen one person do it, right after his first code.


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Oct 2, 2008)

Had a guy quit on us after his first shift. He didn't show up for his second twelve the next night, so the supervisor called him to ask if he was sick. He said," _'m not coming in." The supe asked him if he was sick then he would put him in for sick leave. He told the supe ,"You don't understand... I'm not ever coming back to that zoo."

He came in the following Monday and dropped all of his issued equpment on the hallway floor outside the Ops Officers door.

The rest of the shift never learned his name. the only ones who knew it were his trainer, and the shift supe._


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 2, 2008)

most of the times i have seen people just quit on the spot, it has been an event that was building for a while and just came to a head. usually it comes down to pay, working conditions, interpersonal reasons etc. you know, the normal everyday bs we deal with.

i remember one time a guy quit right in the middle of a shift. we worked a bad call and needed some piece of equipment, i cant remember what it was but we had been trying to get it ordered for ever and they just ignored up. well that day we needed it(it was some piece of als gear we didnt use often. this was early in my career so i didnt know what it was hence why i dont remember it). we got through the call, got to the H and transferred the pt. he said "f it. im sick of this poop". he called the dispatch supervisor, said i quit and hung up. we drove back to quarters, he packed up his toys and went to another sandbox. 

a lot of that sort of thing happens in the for profit private sector, at least up here. things just build and build and build until all it takes is someone forgetting to sweep out the well in the side doors to be enough to walk.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 7, 2008)

oldschoolmedic said:


> Had a guy quit on us after his first shift. He didn't show up for his second twelve the next night, so the supervisor called him to ask if he was sick. He said," _'m not coming in." The supe asked him if he was sick then he would put him in for sick leave. He told the supe ,"You don't understand... I'm not ever coming back to that zoo."
> 
> He came in the following Monday and dropped all of his issued equpment on the hallway floor outside the Ops Officers door.
> 
> The rest of the shift never learned his name. the only ones who knew it were his trainer, and the shift supe._


_


WOW....just wow
_


----------



## Anomalous (Oct 21, 2008)

We have only had one.  He found out we could look at everything he looked at on the internet.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 21, 2008)

I didn't see it personally but I did hear from multiple sources that one of the people on my squad quit after an interaction with a medic I work with at the Hospital job I have.  Now as I understand it, they were working a code and the medic wanted something done which she did incorrectly and he gave her I guess a "stern talking too".  She had supposedly been just out of EMT school and it was like her first call.  Now I know from personal exp. that this medic is very intelligent but also very high speed low drag.  Well long story short he questioned her about what she knew to the point of crying and quiting.

As far as job wise, no I havent seen anyone quit that way.


----------



## rmellish (Oct 21, 2008)

People quit the private service I run with all the time. Probably mostly the living conditions and equipment quality or lack thereof. The low pay and lack of benefits doesn't help much either.


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 21, 2008)

I've never had anyone quit during a call. I've seen a lot quit after a bad call. No shame in finding out that its not for you. Some of us are just better suited to it than others.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 21, 2008)

The ones I have seen quit on the spot are usually part-timers and PRN's that have a full time spot else where and got fed up with being everyones witch (for lack of a better word).

There was one instance where I don't blame the guy.  Seen a part time guy clock out on the spot because a full-time girl didn't want to take a transfer.  He was a "fifth" which meant he wasn't assigned to a truck, he was there mainly to assist the ER to take the stress off those assigned to an ambulance.  The girl decided she wasn't going to take a transfer 30 mins before the end of her shift and whined until they swapped her out for the part-time guy.  He made his argument that it wasn't fair in his eyes but the supervisor wasn't seeing it so the guy made a few choice and hilarious remarks, clocked out and went home


----------



## mbcwgrl (Oct 27, 2008)

I've only seen it once... There was a medic that was involved in a fatal crash responding to a call. He returned to work a couple weeks following that horrible incident and it was ruled that the crash was not his fault. Doesn't help the guilt of knowing that you are there to help not hurt... We all felt for him, as he was a very long time meidic of our agency. (and a damn good medic) 
About a week after returning to work him and his partner (his partner was driving this time) were responding to a call and slipped on some black ice and rolled the ambulance down an embankment. 
When they got back to the station, he tore off his uniform threw it on the ground... Said a few harsh words and walked out... I later heard he is working for a much small and less busy ambulance company... In fact he no longer responds emergent to calls... He actually just does stand by's... It was a very sad sad story... I think about him all the time and wish him the best of luck!


----------



## John E (Oct 27, 2008)

*Interesting stories...*

had a partner that wanted to quit in the middle of a shift, we actually drove back to the office so he could do so but he had a long discussion with the dispatcher and changed his mind.

I quit the same private company a week later when they lied to me repeatedly about how much and when they were going to pay me. Horrible, horrible place to be. 

John E.


----------



## tydek07 (Oct 27, 2008)

It is not very common here, but I am sure things are different at other places around the country/world.


----------



## fma08 (Oct 28, 2008)

tydek07 said:


> It is not very common here, but I am sure things are different at other places around the country/world.



doing what your service told and them having them change their mind <_<


----------



## johnrsemt (Oct 29, 2008)

Had a coworker quit in the middle of the transport because his wife, a dispatcher there; was fired.  he stopped pt care,  and just sat in the airway chair on the phone with his wife.
  I felt then and still feel now that he should have lost his cert over it.  No harm came to the patient,  but he still had about 20 min of transport time left,  stopped taking v.s;  just stopped all patient interaction, with an alert patient.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 29, 2008)

johnrsemt said:


> Had a coworker quit in the middle of the transport because his wife, a dispatcher there; was fired.  he stopped pt care,  and just sat in the airway chair on the phone with his wife.
> I felt then and still feel now that he should have lost his cert over it.  No harm came to the patient,  but he still had about 20 min of transport time left,  stopped taking v.s;  just stopped all patient interaction, with an alert patient.


We have had someone I know personally lose his cert for something similar here. Your guy should have too IMO


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 29, 2008)

johnrsemt said:


> Had a coworker quit in the middle of the transport because his wife, a dispatcher there; was fired.  he stopped pt care,  and just sat in the airway chair on the phone with his wife.
> I felt then and still feel now that he should have lost his cert over it.  No harm came to the patient,  but he still had about 20 min of transport time left,  stopped taking v.s;  just stopped all patient interaction, with an alert patient.



That is a bit extreme.  I believe everyone has a limit and is capable of quitting "on the spot", some people's limits are higher than other (factor in integrity and professionalism).  But ceasing patient care over an instant like that speaks chapters about his professionalism


----------



## MessyyJessyy (Jul 4, 2011)

No it's not common


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jul 4, 2011)

Everytime I am on night shift I feel like quitting ^_^ on the spot


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 4, 2011)

If you have never thought of quitting, you haven't been doing it long enough.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 4, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> If you have never thought of quitting, you haven't been doing it long enough.



^^^^^ The truth. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 4, 2011)

I walked off a job once, prior to working in EMS.  After being lied to about the holiday schedule, my regular work schedule,  my pay, and countless other things that are just too numerous to mention, I got an offer for a new job.  The second I hung up the phone I clocked out, let HR know I wouldn't be back and left.

Was it the right thing to do?  Probably not, but I would be lying if I didn't tell you it felt great to be in a position where I knew I could tell my crappy job to shove it and not worry about what I was going to do the next day.


----------



## RESQGUY (Jul 5, 2011)

I have seen people quit over pay, but have seen even more leave ( including me  ) due to a better job opportunity.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jul 5, 2011)

I went from FT working 80+ hours a week to PRN with 1 day's notice because they screwed up my paycheck for the 10th pay period in a row.

  The HR manager got fired over it,  and about a year later I went back to FT


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 5, 2011)

In my experience, most of the people who quit for reasons other than a better paying job do so after either:
1.  Seeing someone they love or at least like get hurt, critically ill or die
2.  When they realize that most of what we do is neither interesting, exciting or "heroic"
3.  The first time they get puked/****/peed on.

It's also usually the young kids who quit the quickest, usually because of point #2.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 5, 2011)

*New posts. Missed this one before.*

In my experience most folks who quit "on the spot" were "about to get caught". (Liked the response about the internet above).

I slid my resignation under my boss's door one weekend, chickened and fished it back with a coathanger before Monday. I lasted another twelve years and did my best work, she lasted another seven and was run out. I guess I won.


----------



## frdude1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Crazy partners...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2011)

frdude1000 said:


> sleeping with your crazy partners...



Fixed that for you.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pretty much all of our recent voluntary resignations have been so the medic could go to school, go back to a fire dept, or to take new fire dept job.

Cant remember anyone that has quit on the spot.

I do remember my wife tried to a quit a certain national company way back in the day and they told her no....They had a call for her to run. She was tired of getting treated like crap and run into the ground.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 5, 2011)

I quit after harassment from coworkers, and after just getting fed up with the agency in general.  Not on the spot though lol


----------



## TxParamedic (Jul 6, 2011)

We have had two. The first witnessed a mvc on the way back from a transfer and basicly had to watch the driver burn to death. He walked in droped his stuff on the table and walked out we never saw him again. The second was put on probation under another medics supervision for a mishandled call and elected to quit instead.


----------

